# Do you soliloquize?



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Do you talk to yourself, especially if you are alone? I do!


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Only every single day of my life. I talk to myself more often than I talk to other people, and if asked, I call it "practicing."

roud:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I do, but mostly in my head and it's often towards imaginary people.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I think outloud, verbalizing what is going through my head. I do it especially when I am brainstorming a particular issue.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

I was just having a discussion with myself while reading my Greek myths book.
"So Gaea turns on Zeus after aiding him against the Titans, screws Tartarus, and sics their monstrous offspring on her own grandson..._ B__iiitch!_"


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

Like skycloud said except only to myself.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

allll the time, it helps me think!


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Way too much, I have to watch myself in public, cause I sometimes mouth to myself or whisper, especially if I'm chasing an ideal. I whisper like madman literally, it's always fast and under my breath, barely audible I'm told, I always think I'm just mouthing it but I make noise. A sad fact tho is if you put me with someone else, I'll run out of things to say before hello.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes... and I'm such a smartarse!:dry:


----------



## Lapsistiai (Apr 24, 2010)

All the time. Thing of it is, I don't speak aloud but I do_ look _as though I'm speaking aloud. My facial expressions change, I'll roll my eyes, nod, shake my head, and sigh. Occasionally I'll mumble incoherently parts of my conversation, while the rest goes on in my head. Example:

*Mind: *_Thing of it is, I don't know if she thinks I'm crazy or not. _

*Aloud: *I hear you.

*Mind: *_Of course you hear me, I'm _your _mind. _

*Aloud:* Smartass. 

*Mind: *_How can an ass be smart? _

*Aloud:* It isn't even sentient. 

*Mind: *_That we know of._ 

*Aloud: *The ass knows. 

*Mind:* _Which ass?_

*Aloud: *The one on the left. 

*Mind:* _...? _

*Aloud:* My mind, I just boggled it. 

*Mind: *:mellow:


I make use of my hands, and I laugh at seemingly random intervals. No one's ever approached me on the street. Maybe why...


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Not talking to myself, but I do daydream, which is often having complete conversations with people I know. It's kind of practicing a conversation for when it actually happens. But I let the conversations flow naturally and usually I'm the only one talking. :happy:


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Lapsistiai said:


> All the time. Thing of it is, I don't speak aloud but I do_ look _as though I'm speaking aloud. My facial expressions change, I'll roll my eyes, nod, shake my head, and sigh. Occasionally I'll mumble incoherently parts of my conversation, while the rest goes on in my head.


Oh, yeah. 

I always tell myself I'm an idiot for thinking I'm an idiot.


----------



## RafaelEnvoy (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, that is a tendency I have noticed with Ne users. They verbalize thoughts because that's how their perception activates, probably. Introverts though will likely be more quiet and reserved about it. Most of my english practicing comes from that. It's quite amusing.


----------



## mamuk (Sep 13, 2009)

creepy habit, I manage most of the time to do it without sound, but then I will act out with facial expressions... I CANNOT help it almost, it just sneaks out.... :crazy: Quite sure I look like I've completely lost it  my daughters often tell me "MOM, you're doing it again"!


----------



## Strappado (May 15, 2010)

All the time. Although, I've finally managed to stop doing it out loud in public. Instead I just look like I'm changing facial expressions every few seconds.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I usually say things aloud so that I don't forget it. It sure helped with genealogy - I've still got those 15000 names floating around in my head after three years.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

On second thought, post deleted. roud:


----------



## alanv (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, very often. I wonder if that is common among NTs only.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> I usually say things aloud so that I don't forget it. It sure helped with genealogy - I've still got those 15000 names floating around in my head after three years.


I've got about 26000 but I can only remember about 100, and they are very close relatives.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Robatix said:


> On second thought, post deleted. roud:


You're such a silly goose.


----------

